# T-Shirt Pricing Guide



## blaineminyard (Jun 22, 2012)

I needed a quick way to give quotes to my clients so I made a chart in Open Office. I saved this as an Excel file. 
It's divided between white prints and colored prints going left to right. 

The first section is where you would put your prices for the amount of shirts and the amount of colors.

On the right side of the chart is where you would put your information on the job (locations, up charges, discounts, taxes)

The second section is the actual sales price after the up charges, discount and taxes.

The last couple of sections add a $2 and $3 up charge for 2xl and 3xl/4xl shirts. 

You can edit it however you need. 

There are some notes on the bottom of the chart with some explanations. 

I'm not an OpenOffice/Excel master but it made my quoting a lot faster. Might not be what you need but thought I would offer it to those who want it.


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

I can't download the file.


----------



## blaineminyard (Jun 22, 2012)

Are you signed in?
This is my first time to ever upload something to download so not sure how to fix it if something is wrong.


----------



## whitt831 (Nov 27, 2015)

The attachment won't open for me.


----------



## blaineminyard (Jun 22, 2012)

Not sure why the attachment isn't working.
Shoot me an email and I will send it over.


----------



## beachgeek (May 2, 2009)

yeah it says the attachment is not there :-( I would love to check it out though. I will pm you and if you would send that would be great. thanks


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

Understanding what to charge can be a major task especially for startups.

This free program may help some understand how to develop their pricing structure. Runs on Windows only, sorry Mac people.

Shop Cal SERC V2


----------



## AE7HF (Nov 29, 2015)

yip, can't download


----------



## wayward (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks, I've been looking for a guide!


----------



## turboedmsp (Mar 25, 2010)

link did not work for me


----------

